# Mayan Astecs Suddenly Vanish?



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was watching ancient aliens the other day and it was about how ancient civilizations could build so many structures so perfectly without any advancement in technology.. personally i do believe that we were "visited" by ancient aliens, but i wonder.. could the sudden vanish of the mayans be caused by these "ancient alien gods"? What if they ubducted these people .. what if 2012 is their way of saying its our turn?

Discuss...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you consider the spanish aliens then sure they vanished...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_conquest_of_the_Aztec_Empire


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Spanish aliens?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol he means when the spanish landed in the new world they more or less conquested all of modern day latin america. aside from the conquesting they also spead disease that these people never saw before. needless to say, the europeans were as much alien as any alien would have ever been.
its called history. stop watching tv lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> its called history. stop watching tv lol


thank you









Another thing... ancient people did not have modern technology but they had cranes pulleys levers and other things and techniques to build such monuments.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Stop bob lol

True but how do you explain how these ancient ppl including egypt were able to build these structures so perfectly alligned . with no source of technology ... And to move the rocks and boulders they used was tuff considering they weighed tons


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

man think about it like this.. if your job is moving rocks.. you dont think there was some genius working for the pharoah designing ways to build the monuments faster? People master their craft and when you have thousands upon thousands of people working on the same craft theres bound to be some innovators..

how they did it though is probably lost in time

you ruined all credibility though by saying the mayans and aztecs just vanished.. the white man mafacka.. they destroyed everythingg


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

listen the pyramids could have been built many ways...

here are a few diagrams of ramps they could have used... there have been a few advances in archeology lately leaning on one giant long ramp but here are some examples and the article.

http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/pyramidlifts.htm












































they could have been built a variety of ways......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> True but how do you explain how these ancient ppl including egypt were able to build these structures so perfectly alligned .


slaves. lots and lots and lots of forced labor slaves.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ill post up vids of what the scientists were talking about.. do you guys think they make all tht alien sh*t up to keep you guessing?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Not to mention immense skill with simple mathematical tools... and vast knowledge of angles and such.

Saying these ancient peoples could not build such structures is an insult to humanity and to these great nations...



P-Freak101 said:


> Ill post up vids of what the scientists were talking about.. do you guys think they make all tht alien sh*t up to keep you guessing?


good t.v thats all it is

no one is guessing in the professional world p-freak...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Ancient aliens is based on pseudohistory. The show is for entertainment, like repo-men. The second you start taking the concepts as facts, is the second you lose grasp of reality.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

But do you guys believe we were helped in ANY way by ancient aliens?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> But do you guys believe we were helped in ANY way by ancient aliens?


honestly, no i do not. 
i suppose one should ask themselves why a race of intelligent beings would take the time and resources to travel who knows how many light years to "assist" us in building structures just to leave us and leave no actual proof they were here.

look i might be wrong for all i know. maybe they planted a seed for some future reasons...but thats my take


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

P-Freak101 said:


> But do you guys believe we were helped in ANY way by ancient aliens?


i watched that show too and thought the same thing but if you really watch the show man those guys do a hell of a lot of guessing and while it would make a lot of sense that what people back then thought were gods were actually aliens, theres not much solid evidence proving it

but hey they said atlantis didnt exist and they found that sh*t so who knows


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

these ancient alien guys are to science what bible thumpin nut jobs are to religion. they are killing its appeal.

people like conspiracy theories and crazy 'what ifs'. the simple fact is the show attracts enough people. i mean, keepin up with the kardashians is a hit...so this isnt a surprise.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

But at the same time id rather have people inspired to look further into things by pseudoscience and shows like this than just shrug it off as history and boring... that being said its bad when it is taken as truth and it is not questioned or further looked into.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah its all conspiracy but its not that outlandish of an idea is it? when we master space travel you think we are going to just sit in our solar system or even our galaxy? hell no were going to explore


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> that being said its bad when it is taken as truth and it is not questioned or further looked into.


thats the same mindset as a religious fanatic. ironic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

believe what you want about people that believe in God but almost everyone questions it at one point in there life and is shown otherwise


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

people are a flawed race. our actions and way in which we believe in our god or religion follows our human nature. muslims here, christians there, jews there. we rally around our fellow believers as high schoolers do around their cliques. mans actions dont discredit the possibility of a god or a higher power. to take mans actions as the ultimate result of beliving is to discredit and shut off your intellect to give your lack of beliefe a foundation on which to rest on.

man will always war and fight over trivial things. to say more people have died in the name of religion is not just innacurate, but irrelevant. so what? its our human races nature to convert or eliminate that which is different from the dominat group.

athiesm is a modern day religion. its the beliefe in only that which you can see, touch, smell, and hear. its nothing more then a modern day relgion. athiests feel as if they are apart from the norm of group mentality and are existing on some higher more intelligent plain of trial and error intellectual way of looking at the universe. instead of a god they worship the discrditing of those who do worship a god. 
instead of following scripture they follow a published article and the newest theory of a scientist.

i believe the earth is round. i believe mountains are created from plates crashing together. i believe that the sun is a nuclear furnace keeping our earth revolving in just the right distance to give our earth its climate. i believe our galaxy is revolving and spiralling as we observe other galaxies. but i also believe that what science has answered, there are 1000's of 'theories' in which is has no clue and will never have a clue.

i believe the scientific fact that a massive enough star that collapses will cause a black hole makes the idea of the big bang - *all *the matter in the universe collapsing on itself - will not also cause a black hole but instead conveniently explode outwards to create...everything. i believe that for every theory that is generally accepted as truth, it is just that...generally accepted. just as religious people have done with their beliefes which athiests hate oh so much.

i believe the theory of a god is much more plausable then the theory that all the matter and life and every quark, atom and molocule came from nothing (something which science has 'proven' cannot happen) is much more believable.

i also think that athiesm is the harshest new religion that exhibits the worst of mans behavior. to belittle and write off those who believe in much more then the 'big bang' as under educated fools who clinge to their bibles for fear of the unknown.

to assume athiesm is correct then there is nothing to live for. justify your lives without believing more then your eyes can see and your hands can feel. with that beliefe all of you athiests believe that we are quite simply this..
a series of chemicals that are activated at birth. exist in a state for a period of time and are deactivated at death.

what is your justification for loving? why are you protective of your children or your spouse? why do you strive for bigger and better things? what is your relevance on this earth? or are you just going with the motions and playing the 'living game' because you ought not be homeless and worthless? your existance is the most irrelevant kind.

there is no explanation for everything. science will never know. and i pitty the man who thinks in his average 72 year lifespan that thinks he can possibly know what billions and billions of years of our current universe was, is and will be. in the human beings existence since we walked upright, we have not been around long enough to even begin to observe the true path of things on a scale the size of our universe.

theories are all we have. theory in god is no less plausable then a 'dot' in space exploding into everything we see including ourselves. 
the point is, most who reply to this will reply to a selected sentence or paragraph and take away from it what they wish to conclude their point and strengthen their argument. to write off a higher power in the name of a scientific theory is no less ignorant and arrogant then to write off science in the name of god. open your minds, truly open your minds and think with a deeper thought then god vs. physics.

no one believes that lightning striking is zues being angry anymore. but to assume we are even close to the point in science where we can comfortably say we know what all this is, where it came from and where its going is laughably sad.

stop the god vs. science and start the open discussions. otherwise athiests in my eyes are the same as any other religious fanatic thats as hell bent on converting or ignoring those who dont believe. 
i always liken proving god to proving you love someone. you cant prove love. you feel it, its there, it drives you and gives your life definition and changes who you are and what you think. but you cannot prove it to an outsider. you just have to experience it for yourself. and just like the idea of god, those who never experience love truly live a life less filled with meaning and happiness.
its noam f*cking chomsky for f*cks sake!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great post

long but great


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i only post like that when i step out for a smoke break and thoughts come to mind. i come back in and write a diary piece. my appologize to all.

i added an extra bit at the end. the love=god thing. thought you might find that worth while.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well said central


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Central, that was . . . . .


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I suggest getting a job in the construction industry pfreak. Just try it out and you'll be surprised how easy it is to move heavy bulky objects with ropes, leverage, any good old fashion muscle. Might change your mind on this alien thing.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> If you consider the spanish aliens then sure they vanished...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....he_Aztec_Empire


This guy got it right and hate to say it man but that is like grade six history you just fucked up there Pfreak! For one *AZTECS* and Mayans are not even the same f*cking thing...two the Spanish right bent half of that civilizations over...(The Aztecs I am not sure about the Mayans) and their is plenty of historical reference to guide you on this discovery! Lay off the weed man and pick up a f*cking textbook...cause if it was grade six history for me then I imagine it is like around grade 4 history for the last 10 years!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Central said:


> True but how do you explain how these ancient ppl including egypt were able to build these structures so perfectly alligned .


slaves. lots and lots and lots of forced labor slaves.
[/quote]
Wrong. Most of the people who worked on the Pyramids were highly skilled laborers and well paid. Slaves might have lugged water around and cooked but that's about it.
Gotta' admit the "Ancient Alien" theory has a ring of sense to it, if not much proof. Solves a lot of really weird mysteries at once.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> True but how do you explain how these ancient ppl including egypt were able to build these structures so perfectly alligned .


slaves. lots and lots and lots of forced labor slaves.
[/quote]
Wrong. Most of the people who worked on the Pyramids were highly skilled laborers and well paid. Slaves might have lugged water around and cooked but that's about it.
Gotta' admit the "Ancient Alien" theory has a ring of sense to it, if not much proof. Solves a lot of really weird mysteries at once.
[/quote]

I've seen a lot of the reserach to support that theory, and while I agree there were probably a lot of skilled laborers directing things, they were lugging giant rocks up a ramp. There was definitely some slave labor involved in that. Egyptians had slaves and a giant task, of course they would have used them.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

It's funny, the older we get the more we forget, as a race.

In 100 years how many people will remember how to work stone and use pulleys. Or build in general without powerful machines and computers.

Hopefully the third world will.

Have you seen how fast an Elite Roman Legion could contruct a huge Stone fort, it's something that would humble contruction workers of today.
To say man didn't build those structure is a bit arrogant. All the lost great empires are fantastic triumphs for mankind, but mankind always messes up in the end :/

Mankind is also very good at picking up the pieces


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I for one do think that aliens have been visiting the earth for thousands of years and are responsible for the "missing link" between man and apes. I thought this before this show was ever produced. I think it would be ignorant to believe we are the only intelligent life running around in the universe...and it just makes sense to me. I dont think that makes me an atheist....man has been worshiping the skies for thousands of years....whos to say the idea of religion and worship wasnt spawned by visits from aliens. I dont think we really know the origins of religion. We have the bible....but that doesnt explain why ancient people built monuments to various gods...and created stories about visits from various gods.

Anyways...I guess it is all speculation....and you find out the final chapter when you die.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

GG is the missing link...he just don't want to show you guys his antennae.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Pfreak this conversation has exceeded your intelligence level.. please exit stage right


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> GG is the missing link...he just don't want to show you guys his antennae.


thats not his antennae


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trigga said:


> Pfreak this conversation has exceeded your intelligence level.. please exit stage right


Im hear to learn not preach


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im just joshin ya man


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trigga said:


> im just joshin ya man


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Saying these ancient peoples could not build such structures is an insult to humanity and to these great nations...


i agree. I don't understand how is it somehow impossible for them to do so. We may not pull bricks by manually but we could build a pyrimid too if we really wanted to. What many people don't realize is some of the larger pyrimids were started when a pharoh was crowned to be ready for his death a long time later. They were not built overnight and aslo pushed egypt into or close to bankruptcy. If we wanted to bankrupt a nation to build pyrimid we cartainly could but in modern times we simply do not need to build some massive pyrimid out of solid rock.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

They also built one out of glass in Las Vegas. Did anyone here about that one? Humans are amazing.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nope but i did hear about the concrete and steel building with glass panels on it...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> They also built one out of glass in Las Vegas. Did anyone here about that one? Humans are amazing.


"hear"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> people are a flawed race.


How do you know? Seriously, everybody's always posting about what's wrong with people and as far as I know, nobody's actually seen the build sheet.
How do you know we're flawed? Maybe THIS is the grand design. Maybe our destruction is hardwired into us, we may be the evolutional or diety created version of a nova. Face the fact that humans are an anomoly, our development in terms of any other animal, mineral or vegetable is astounding. Look at the length humans have been on the earth and look at the speeding up of development over time. Just look at technology from the time of Christ to the present. Things stumbled along slowly but gained momentum. Look at the development and the ecological aftermath from 1-1000 AD, then from 1001-1400. After that, start breaking it down by century and you'll see a massive acceleration in technology and ecological problems, then break it down further into years and finally months as we get to the present.
The current pace is obviously unsustainable but it seems that there is no genetic push-back where we as humans say "Enough is enough" or at least we haven't reached that point. 
So,I have to theorize that, if we don't have a genetic key to keep our environment in a condition to sustain us, then wouldn't we be, not flawed but perfect in out self -destruction?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> people are a flawed race.


How do you know? Seriously, everybody's always posting about what's wrong with people and as far as I know, nobody's actually seen the build sheet.
How do you know we're flawed? Maybe THIS is the grand design. Maybe our destruction is hardwired into us, we may be the evolutional or diety created version of a nova. Face the fact that humans are an anomoly, our development in terms of any other animal, mineral or vegetable is astounding. Look at the length humans have been on the earth and look at the speeding up of development over time. Just look at technology from the time of Christ to the present. Things stumbled along slowly but gained momentum. Look at the development and the ecological aftermath from 1-1000 AD, then from 1001-1400. After that, start breaking it down by century and you'll see a massive acceleration in technology and ecological problems, then break it down further into years and finally months as we get to the present.
The current pace is obviously unsustainable but it seems that there is no genetic push-back where we as humans say "Enough is enough" or at least we haven't reached that point. 
So,I have to theorize that, if we don't have a genetic key to keep our environment in a condition to sustain us, then wouldn't we be, not flawed but perfect in out self -destruction?
[/quote]

you know what...thats an EXCELLENT point!
damn. i say this with no sarcasm what so ever. that just blew my mind


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Another thing I just picked up on mayans and aztecs are not one and the same









so mayan aztecs did not exist... mayans and aztecs did and there is still a giant population of mayans living today in south america.. lol should have seen that originally but got carried away with ancient aliens and lolz.

Wtf do they teach you in schools p-freak... also your from puerto rico I'm surprised you are not aware of the spanish and what they did when they came over...

Get your sh*t together son


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> people are a flawed race.


How do you know? Seriously, everybody's always posting about what's wrong with people and as far as I know, nobody's actually seen the build sheet.
How do you know we're flawed? Maybe THIS is the grand design. Maybe our destruction is hardwired into us, we may be the evolutional or diety created version of a nova. Face the fact that humans are an anomoly, our development in terms of any other animal, mineral or vegetable is astounding. Look at the length humans have been on the earth and look at the speeding up of development over time. Just look at technology from the time of Christ to the present. Things stumbled along slowly but gained momentum. Look at the development and the ecological aftermath from 1-1000 AD, then from 1001-1400. After that, start breaking it down by century and you'll see a massive acceleration in technology and ecological problems, then break it down further into years and finally months as we get to the present.
The current pace is obviously unsustainable but it seems that there is no genetic push-back where we as humans say "Enough is enough" or at least we haven't reached that point. 
So,I have to theorize that, if we don't have a genetic key to keep our environment in a condition to sustain us, then wouldn't we be, not flawed but perfect in out self -destruction?
[/quote]

This thread has some stuff going on.. lol!! Central, awesome post. ^^^This is another great one.

This is a great question, and I believe you are right on. We ARE perfect in our self destruction!
We create things that are mind-bogglingly clever, and we have invented many good things to make life easier for us. 
But at the same time, we can not figure out a way to make it 'work' with our environment, or our bodies.(disease and such from our created products)
Therefore, our whole world system is deeply, and perfectly flawed at it's root.

It is perfect in it's destruction, man's system. We all know where it ends. All you really have to do is think of all the nuclear warheads that will be either exploding in a rash of violence, or sitting in a dump, waiting to seep into our water supply and kill lots of us slowly.
There are many other things to consider as well.

I would love to share my opinion on where this truth comes from in detail, and what I believe the answer is, but I think most of you know where I get my conclusions from.

And I am beyond convinced that it is the absolute and utter truth. But it takes difficult decisions, wrestling, praying, hurting, pain, studying, even faith, and self denial to get to this conclusion.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

regardless of where you are coming from dippy, say it loud and proud. silence for the sake of appeasing others is a life not lived. say your piece


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> They also built one out of glass in Las Vegas. Did anyone here about that one? Humans are amazing.


"hear"
[/quote]


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

A*Z*tecs lol.

Nobody's perfect.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Central said:


> regardless of where you are coming from dippy, say it loud and proud. silence for the sake of appeasing others is a life not lived. say your piece


OK, since you put it that way... Ahem.. /clears throat..

I don't care if anyone doesn't see where I'm coming from, all I ask is that you try and listen to what I have to say, and if you disagree, don't hold it against me. lol
And I won't hold it against you.

I believe that we were placed here on this blue ball of fun to commune with, and fellowship with God.

The Bible teaches that in the beginning, we were created immortal, and connected to God through His Holy Spirit, and met with Him every day. And through one act of disobedience, (there was only one that we could do) that connection was severed.

Ever since then, death has come into the world, and man has lost his purpose, meaning, and ability to exist in harmony with God, and his surroundings. 
This would launch mankind into his own direction based on human intellect and wisdom, that the Bible teaches leads to 'eternal separation from God', or '2nd death,' or 'eternal damnation.'

But, God didn't turn His back on us. Not once. He has always given us a way to come back to Him if we would only honestly seek Him out.
The Bible teaches that we have no excuse not to seek out a Creator, because nothing comes into existence without one.

Reminds me of a friendly joke-- 
There were 2 friends in a car driving down a windy wooded road in the dead of winter in the middle of a torrential snow storm. One a Christian, and the other an Atheist.

As they were haulin' down the road, they saw something faintly down the way in the middle of the road.
As they got closer, they realized it was a giant snowman, built right in the middle of the road, with no footprints in sight.
The Atheist friend looked over to his Christian friend and asked "how did this snowman get here???"

His friend said jokingly, "Evolution."

The obvious point is that if you look and see a building somewhere, there had to be a builder.
The Bible seriously teaches that in it's pages, that no one has an excuse for not believing in a creator God, because of the amazing and precisely built earth, moon, and the heavens.

In essence, what I believe is that we, as a whole, are on a one way course to a destiny without God, unless you seek out the obvious Creator who has made it possible for your spirit to be reunited with His life giving Spirit, thus saving those who would take that path, and all who would come who have responded to His calling.

This is vague and not worded well, but that is basically it. It goes into so much more detail in the Bible.
Christianity isn't about adhering to a bunch of stuffy boring rules. It is a spiritual birth and awakening, that brings meaning, love, peace, and joy to all who would come in truth.
All the other stuff comes as a result, because of a different mindset, and your heart is in a different place, that is all.

Rules and stuff were never meant to be the focus in Christianity. I honestly believe that there is true freedom and liberty in a persons heart as a result of Christianity.

It is the most powerful and beautiful thing that could or would ever happen to me. Period.

Thanks for reading, thinking, and not bashing lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

here is my stance on it. now the truth is i (and everyone else) do not know if there is a god. there may be one or not. but for some reason alot of people find comfort in knowing that there is a grand plan and a creator. im the totally opposite. i find comfort in knowing that there is no god. that life is nothing but oblivious art which has no reason. as a result i fully appreciate everything in life from the autumn(fall) leaves, the stars and all the way to my new laptop and that golden bath i bought









now around the world people have been fighting to the death for freedom. freedom from tyranny and persecution, the right to live your life wearing want you want, believe what you want and even free to dress up as an emo if it so pleases you. in fact the entire USA is based on the notion of freedom. so why do these same people happily accept the existence of god and his paradise and to follow his rules? surely that's enslavement in itself, a form of tyranny where you have no choice but to accept gods word. now god might turn out to be a swell guy, i might love his form of paradise with its golden harps and tasty apples (oh no wait not the apples, pears then) but i have my opinions, as does everyone else, what if i disagree with god? i think i should have the right to go setup my own paradise the way i want it. to live free of his whim.

fact is im perfectly happy without any need for god, he adds no value to my life what so ever (to me his so called existence has caused more problems for man as a whole than anything else), im a well rounded educated young man, law abiding and fully appreciative of all the little things in life, and the big things. the world isn't a perfect place, nothing ever is. but all you gotta do is smile and mind your own business and life can be pretty damn perfect at times, god willing









anyway there is my somewhat witty response to dippy's post. have a nice day folks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice post, HMajesty

I hear you, and you have your points, and I can see where you are coming from for sure.

I have been in that place in my life too.

I think there is some things that take place in the course of a lifetime that makes you think a bit deeper at times. I have came to that point, and made the decisions based on the conclusions that I needed to make.

I just want to say that Christianity is faith in Christ, and not a set of rules! There is much freedom in Christ, but that is a very deep subject.

The last thing I will say is that I can not change the course of my life at all. Not by the actions that I do, or not do.
Obedience to Christs teachings is a mystery of the faith. No person could ever be that disciplined. It is a supernatural thing, that admittedly most Christians miss, and so do I, lots of times.
I don't expect anyone to understand what I just said fully.
Faith is a marathon, not a sprint!

Learning to be connected spiritually to Christ is the toughest thing I ever tried to do, and the easiest thing I ever did at the same time. If you can follow, obedience comes from being connected to Christ through the heart by persevering in prayer, study, worship, etc etc.

WE SHOULD NEVER POINT OUR CROOKED FINGERS AT ANYONE WHO DISOBEYS, unless it is to just encourage a known believer.

I admit now that I'm typing.. I can not explain in words the mystery of faith! To try to do so is very difficult to me. But faith is a huge mystery, and is supernatural at the core.

Super hard to explain. So I won't even try any further at this time lol

I hope that helped a little?


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Bump for lolz

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAA


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow... just wow. ...

Encyclopedias got wrriten in this bitch


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> people are a flawed race. our actions and way in which we believe in our god or religion follows our human nature. muslims here, christians there, jews there. we rally around our fellow believers as high schoolers do around their cliques. mans actions dont discredit the possibility of a god or a higher power. to take mans actions as the ultimate result of beliving is to discredit and shut off your intellect to give your lack of beliefe a foundation on which to rest on.
> 
> man will always war and fight over trivial things. to say more people have died in the name of religion is not just innacurate, but irrelevant. so what? its our human races nature to convert or eliminate that which is different from the dominat group.
> 
> ...


best.................post....................EVVVVVAAAARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> Spanish aliens?


THE LOLZ ARE STRONG IN THIS ONE!!


----------

